# Anyone have a New Braunfels Bandera Smoker?



## Aggieangler

I was looking at this one at Academy today and it seems sturdy enough for a good entry level smoker. Does anyone have one or know of any pros or cons? How about any other good reviews on a smoker for under $325?

I am just getting started smoking. I would like to do brisket, ribs, chicken, some steaks etc.

Y'all let me know!


----------



## Charles Helm

Most of the time what I see recommended is the Weber Smoky Mountain. It is more of a charcoal (lump is better than formed briquettes) than wood-burner but people get long burn times and good temperature control from them.

Lots of info here.

From what I have read (and seen in the stores) most of the less-expensive offsets use thin steel which does not hold heat as well as the heavier ones. However, a lot of people do use them and enjoy them, frequently with some modifications.

You can go to The Smoke Ring boards and search for "Bandera" or just read the threads about entry-level cookers to see what is recommended.


----------



## Red3Fish

I have a New Bruensville smoker, and really like it. My sweetie got it for me about 7 yrs ago, and has held up well. When she bought it, they had two models....one with thin metal for like 140 and another with thicker metal for like 180, she got the 180 one. Hasn't warped at all, kind of rusty on outside....but I say it just adds character to it! LOL

Modifications: 

You need to buy and install thermometer (sp?) in the hole already provided on top of smoke chamber.

You can load charcoal in the firebox OR the smoke box and grill, firebox for small amounts, and smokebox for large amounts of food. Since often, there is only two of us, I cut off one "link" of one of the porceline grills,....it makes it fit in the firebox a lot easier. The porceline grill is designed to rest in the curve of the firebox...but this is too close to the coals for some cooking, so I drilled a couple of holes higher up and put all thread rods through them to hold the grill up higher. Works like a champ!

PS When putting the porceline grill in the firebox, you need to let the outboard all thread be out of the rear hole, and the firebox door open!! 

I like mine!! Hope this helps
Later
R3F


----------



## JCHjr55

I have had a Bandera since 2001.

It is a great entry level smoker. It will teach you proper fire management. It has plenty of room.

It also turns out some pretty tasty Q when done right.

I have only done several modifications on mine. I put a baffle between the fire box and the cooking chamber. I raised the Fire Grate an inch and a half to let the fire breath better. In the water pan, I use play sand for a heat sink, make sure you cover well with foil. 

The water in the pan tends to limit your temperature. It make it hard to get over 220 degrees. With the sand, you can sustain as high as 300 degrees.

I use lump charcoal to fire up and then feed it Logs every 30 to 40 minutes. I use Oak, Pecan, and a little mesquite.

Good luck and good Q !

John


----------



## manintheboat

I have one and like it, but it is far from perfect. It is a very good entry level smoker and will teach you to maintain a fire/temperature. Trust me, you will get plenty practice because the steel used is very thin and you will be tending the fire, or adding more fuel about every 30-45 minutes. This pit requires constant attention. 

For it to work properly, you must make a few modifications. First off, you need to make a baffle from the fire box opening to divert the heat under the water bowl. This will give you more evenly dispersed heat. Without it, the hot air will simply rush up the wall nearest the fire pit and create uneven heat distribution. I made one out of sheet metal, but you can fashion one out of heavy duty foil. 

Second off, the fire box grate needs to be moved up significantly. JCH would be better served moving his up, which will solve his temperature problem. I bought expanded metal and cut to fit the firebox. I have the grate right beneath the fire box opening, which gives me plenty of air under the fire and allows the cooking chamber to come up to temp properly. An inch and a half off of the bottom will not cut it. I use water in my water pan and have no problems getting temps past 250, but it likes to stay in the 225-250 zone. 

You should also replace the door thermometer. Also, keep in mind that the readings at the door are about 15-20 degrees cooler than the center of the cooking chamber. Just the nature of this cooker. 

The paint is very cheap and WILL peel off of the top of the firebox. That is a given. Get you a can of high heat rustoleum and sand and repaint trouble spots as needed. Wipe down the inside of the fire box with cooking oil after each use. 

If you are going to burn logs, make sure you cut them down because the fire box is on the small side. Adding too big of a log will give you some serious temperature spikes. I generally use lump charcoal and fist sized chunks of smoking wood, but smaller limb pieces work well too. 

You will go through the fuel on a long burn with the Bandera. I go through about 30lbs of charcoal and a fair amount of smoking wood on a long cook. As I mentioned earlier, you have to pay constant attention to the fire and temperature, but that is why beer was invented. 

All in all, I really like my Bandera. I would prefer to have a Klose, but that costs way more, and I do not get to cook as much as I like, so the Bandera works for me. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Charles Helm

Here is a discussion from the Smoking Meat forums about modifications to make a less-expensive smoker work better.


----------



## Red3Fish

*OK, I am going to set myself up as a target...*

for all you REAL smoker guys to throw empty beer cans at!! LOL Mine is not a Bandera, just a plain NB smoker, maybe that makes a diff. Mine "likes" 220, and hold it there with just a couple of short logs added every hour to hour and a half (pecan, oak, yeah, you do have to cut them short). Occasionally I will have to fire up another 3/4 chimny of coals, mainly in winter or if raining. Dont have any issues with air flow under coals/wood.

I also "cheat" and kind of do mine backwards. If I have a 12# Brisket, I slightly trim, season, wrap in foil, and put in the oven (200) about midnight. Sleep sound all night long, and get up at 5:00 am, and start fire...(one "chimney coal stater", full and a log, will bring mine up to temp in 20 min.) Unwrap brisket and put at far end of smoker about 6:00 am. Mix bloody Mary....relax. I have my smoker so the temp guage faces my kitchen window...can glance out window and watch temp without leaving house. Add wood, coals about every 1 to 1 1/2 hrs. Virtually automatically goes to 220. If you want to add chicken, ribs sausage etc, you already have fire going and ready...just add them about 10:00 am....everything done at same time and ready to rock and roll!! If you have guest, all the guys like seeing the meat come off the pit, instead of out of a cooler. And for sure they will have their comments! LOL

Take off about noon, let rest and ready for chow about 12 :30.....game time! Doing it this way, I use about 8 # charcoal and 4 or 5 small logs.

I KNOW, I KNOW, not the "purist" method....but I get plenty of smoke flavor, tender, and really pretty fool proof, and easy.

I am ducking....start tossing the empty beer cans! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## manintheboat

as long as you like it, that is all that matters.


----------



## Aggieangler

So y'all are saying it would be easier and make more sense to buy a thicker steel pit with a side mounted firebox, so I can control the heat better. I have been reading about baffles, chimney height etc. 

What's the best one I can get for under $400 in your opinions....

I think that $180 of years ago, is now $299. Bummer or I would jump on it!


----------



## ifish2

I have the New Braunfel's Longhorn from Academy and wouldn't trade it for anything. It is larger than the one you are talking about. I cook 2 briskets and 2 pork butts at the same time. I highly recommend saving your money and buying the larger pit. I've had it for several years and it is in Matagorda. It's in good shape, but I rub it down with oil and cover it with a tarp when I'm done. I definitely think it's the best bang for the buck! I payed $399 about 3 years ago. Good luck. Also check out www.texasbbqrub.com. They have a forum with topics including pits!


----------



## Charles Helm

Try this.

It is the budget line from Gator Pit. But for the shipping, I would have a Gator instead of my Tejas. There is a store here that carries Tejas so I did not have to pay shipping which can add up fast on a heavy pit.

Looking at it though, the ones in your price range may be grills only with no fire box.

Look in the "for sale" section of the BBQ boards. There are several listed on the "Links" thread.

You can also sometimes find a deal on Craigslist if you can pick one up and clean it up. Some are home-made and some are the older, heavy-duty versions of what is around now.

As I mentioned in my first post, although not an offset,may people rave about their Weber Smoky Mountains.

Edit: You can also look around at Academy. When I was looking, the Old Country seemed to have thicker steel but not all were welded the same. You can judge for yourself the thickness of their offerings versus the others and look for one that has good seals as some pit models do not seem to seal well around doors or ash removal trays. Thicker will get you better heat-holding and more longevity, especially in the firebox. Or so they say.

I have seen two of the same model where one has incomplete welds or a misplaced rack mounts and the other is just fine.


----------



## jingvardsen

You being an Aggie might not want anything that says Longhorn on it, but go with the Longhorn at Academy. I love mine! The only thing wrong with it is that is says oklahoma on it. A grinder fixed that though!!


----------

